# Turbocharging an EV



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

I have been testing computer grade capacitors in my car to test the performance changes. Capacitors hold promises for many things but they don't carry the promise of a high energy density (they have high power density but not energy). So once the capacitor was charged up, it would dump it's storage super quick (milliseconds) and then just level out to what ever the power through put was (it will balance out to what ever the voltage source is). So it won't work in that application.

But I have heard of some people building a bypass circuit to have the motor run directly off the batteries instead of the controller. This would give you a little boost because the motor would be running at battery voltage with full flow of amperage. So I guess that would kind of be like a passing gear type feeling.


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Rob, I think you'll like this: http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7511&p=113361&hilit=ultracap#p113361


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

Zemmo said:


> But I have heard of some people building a bypass circuit to have the motor run directly off the batteries instead of the controller. This would give you a little boost because the motor would be running at battery voltage with full flow of amperage. So I guess that would kind of be like a passing gear type feeling.


This sounds like a great idea for WOT. Unless of course you are counting on your controller to provide amperage control and doing this burns up your motor. I wonder if any controllers already do this internally bypassing the FETs?


----------

